
A Brief History of Email Apps - plehoux
http://email-apps-timeline.missiveapp.com/
======
rw2
Email is very useful but does not make money. Salesforce, which is probably
easier to execute as a product than Gmail, makes much more money with fewer
users.

It's not surprising that they die off all the time as there is no way to
monetize them.

~~~
plehoux
Timeline author here.

History seems to prove your point. At Missive, we add features on top of
emails (collaboration). Our goal is to create enough value to justify a per
user monthly fee.

~~~
rekoros
how does Missive compare to Front?

